# General Topics > Fieldwork >  injured green pond frog-need advice!

## adzw

we are in maryland, we found this poor guy in our pond when we were cleaning filter, he appeared and got stuck in the pump- i gently put him w/ a net (no hands) into a tank with a little of the pond water and some vegetation, his mouth is messed up- it closes but his tongue or some kind of injured pink tissue is sticking out on the side- hope you can see the pics. is this a rehab oppty- i can try - or should i let him go back and let nature take its course? i feel so bad...!!

----------


## dj1

personally I think euthanasia is the kindest thing, if you let nature take it's course he will suffer a slow death, he probably can't feed and is therefore doomed.

----------


## adzw

actually i kept him in a tank overnight in my garage and in the morning the to gue/tissue had completely receeded and it was hopping about. i put it back in the pond. yay!b


> personally I think euthanasia is the kindest thing, if you let nature take it's course he will suffer a slow death, he probably can't feed and is therefore doomed.

----------

